
Calculating Space by Konrad Zuse (1969) [pdf] - erwan
https://philpapers.org/archive/ZUSRR.pdf
======
erwan
This is a book written by Konrad Zuse, the inventor of the first programmable
computer.

Re-posting since I just realized that my previous submission was broken.

